# Therapy/Service Dogs



## Steelhead (Nov 24, 2011)

Just curious, are there german shepherd breeders that specialize in Therapy or Service (like seeing eye dog)? Where do they get their dogs? I wouldnt think these types of dogs would have alot of ball drive. They would be obedient obviously but not all geeked up. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I have a "Service Dog in Training". I am training him myself for me while I still can. He has high ball/play drive as I need him to pick up items often. He is also American show lines/DDR lines. I have found this to be a good combinaton for strong nerves and good drives. Plus he is good to look at.


----------

